# Samples



## Paramnesia (Dec 10, 2010)

So I went to illamasqua today to try their foundations and I asked for a sample because I would never ever buy a foundation without sampling it, I have very pale skin which can be dry and sensitive and was given the “we don’t give out samples” spiel. Is this true or is it just like MAC where some SA's/counters will give out samples and others won’t.

  	I can understand they want to stop people ripping them off but they must understand finding the right foundation is pretty damn hard. I’m going to England in feb anyway and will see how they are there.

  	What have your experiences been with getting samples?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 16, 2010)

So far, I've never had any problems getting some foundations samples..  They are: Shu, Chanel, Clarins, Mecca, MAC, Lancome, Giorgio Armani, and Dior, etc..  I am not sure about Illamasqua, but my favorite MAC girl works there now and I will ask her what the company policy is regarding foundation samples.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh cool thanks, would be good to find out the company policy. Must just be me, they must think I'm dodgy looking or something lol. A friend of mine sent me a heap of samples when she went to DJ and myer burke street, she didn't seem to have a problem. I've found the only people who are fine with sample giving are SA's at the MAC pro store.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Dec 18, 2010)

Being in Australia I'm amazed at the some US stores return policy. Here if you bought it, & have used it, you can't return it unless it's faulty. If companies like MAC let people return something they've used, no question, then throw the it out after refunding, you would think that they would not be stingy at providing small samples of product.

  	Eyeshadows are one thing, but foundation or powder is something you want to get right. I'm sick of buying full sized products that aren't what I thought they'd be.I'm almost out of foundation so I will be on the hunt again soon.


----------



## Brie (Dec 22, 2010)

I think its different everywhere and also largely depends on who serves you. I always go into Kit to buy my TF Shadow Insurance and they never have it in stock so most of the time the SA offers me a generous sample to tie me over until they get it in!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 24, 2010)

Paramnesia said:


> Oh cool thanks, would be good to find out the company policy. Must just be me, they must think I'm dodgy looking or something lol. A friend of mine sent me a heap of samples when she went to DJ and myer burke street, she didn't seem to have a problem. I've found the only people who are fine with sample giving are SA's at the MAC pro store.



 	Hey Paramnesia,
  	I visited Illamasqua last night and asked about the foundations samples. Unfortunately, they do not give out samples, but she offered to give me some, if I brought my own sample jar.  If I did not know anyone there, I doubt I could get any samples though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   When you have a chance, try Mecca and ask for NARS Sheer Glow sample. They have really pale shades and Mecca does give out foundation samples for sure. HTH


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, I have a sample of that I'm pretty sure and it's too dark. A friend of mine got me a heap of samples from Nars, Stila, Laura Mercier and a couple of other places and none were light enough.
  	I go to England in Feb so I'm gunna suss out what they have over there, I'm pretty sure there is a boots in the town I'm staying, if not we're close to Birmingham and will be visiting London.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 26, 2010)

^ Really? You are NC15, right?


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 28, 2010)

If I wear mac I'll pick NC15 but it's not quite right for me, still a tad to dark especially in the darker running formulas. I also find neither NC or NW suit my skintone, I have pink undertones but NW looks very orange on me. Not to mention my neck is lighter than my face so if I'm wearing the wrong foundation shade it's very clear.


----------



## jjjenko (Dec 28, 2010)

Honestly... if I want a sample of a foundation, I just bring my own little sample jar and fill some up for myself. It's not like its against the law or anything (at least not here in the US). I want to be able to try the foundation before I buy... cus foundations don't come cheap. And if they have return policys like those in AUS... i'd be stuck with a bunch of expensive foundations that I don't like.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah exactly, I think a company that doesn't offer samples is really losing buisness I'm such a stubborn person, I will refuse to buy a foundation without sampling. I didn't really like the Illamasqua foundation the lady tried on me anyway. I think MUFE has had the nicest foundations I've tried.


----------

